

Three critically injured after car crashes into Palo Alto coffee shop - typpo
http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/2014/07/31/three-critically-injured-after-car-crashes-into-downtown-coffee-shop

======
angersock
It's unfortunate to see that Uber's forays into caffeine delivery are off to
such a rocky start. :(

